# Sun Monitor Washout



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Using my camera with laptop outside has been challenging to say the least. The only way to see the screen is draping my jacket over the monitor and head. 
Has anyone had luck with the anti glare screen protectors or monitor shades?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Gobooks and Toughbooks have daylight vision enhancement technology (like the CS-10's).

Glare from direct sun is still an issue, but if you turn the screen so the sun doesn't hit it directly they work well.

I just got a Gobook off Ebay a few weeks ago and there are a bunch more on there for cheeeep.

Might be worth checking into since they've got some other features also that make them the best for plumbing trucks.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I had a sun shade for a while and it was very helpful but it got wet then trashed.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a ridgid tool box monitor, the neoprene sun shade still looks brand new and works great. I've seen guys use taped up card board boxes as sun shades


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> I have a ridgid tool box monitor, the neoprene sun shade still looks brand new and works great. I've seen guys use taped up card board boxes as sun shades


I did that to get by today. I will order a shade soon.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

HSI said:


> I did that to get by today. I will order a shade soon.


Post what you come up with, HSI...I may be needing something soon myself when I start using my laptop for camera work.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Will do


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Try video goggles, I have a set on order....from VuRite


----------

